# I'll never learn...



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I usually never buy soft toys for the dogs but I had a weak moment yesterday. Cash has a habit of nibbling on anything soft when he's excited or nervous or sleepy - he's very gentle about it and it's very cute. Reading TexasRed's story about June's "litter" got me thinking that maybe my dogs would like some soft toys and maybe since now they are two they won't destroy them...hmm, maybe when they are twelve


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

That makes 2 of us...... it takes less than a day or even a few hours for stuff to get figured out and DHARMANATED!(Even if it is a highly rated Tough Toy). She finds the weakest point and attacks. Makes me wonder what kind if military sergeant Dharma would be! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's funny. Out of mine Lucy has always been the chewer of the bunch.
I had stuffed toys that made it through two Vs, until Lucy came along.
Now that she is 4 they don't get destroyed as quickly. I just have to keep her from taking them to her crate. If she takes one to the crate, she is on a mission to pull all of the stuffing out of it.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Haha..... I have an 11 wk old and he has toys like that. He had a stuffed hamburger that had to get thrown out due to a hole he made. 1 down, 3 to go.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

PetSmart - clearance bin after a holiday. Cheap soft toys just begging to be unstuffed.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Not worth getting then! Give Dharma an hour or less!  I would have a vizsla barfing up stuffing galore! Not only that I would have an extra garbage bag with a 4 bag limit-no fair!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I LOVE the Petsmart clearance bin!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hercules' toy box is now nearly empty as he destroys everything we buy him within minutes. All he has are two rope toys that have so far resisted him.

He looks at me indignantly sometimes as if to say.. 'mum, are these all the toys I'm getting, they're crap!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

The puppy dog eyes got the best of me! They had so much fun with the last soft toys that I gave in again and this time I spent more money on some Tuffy toys...I'm weak 

Cash already has the face off of the lizard - it took 15 minutes, sooo glad I splurged for the more expensive toys!


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Let me know how long they last, I've been looking at the tuffies toys and want to make sure they have at least a couple weeks in them before the stuffing comes out!


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Rugers tuffy toys lasted 2 days. Ripped to pieces every time. :-\


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, the face is gone on the lizard and there's no stuffing left in the head. I've put the toys up for the night - we were having some sharing issues. Cash did not want to share with Penny which is crazy because he lets her get away with pretty much everything! Then when I corrected Cash, Penny thought that meant that she could go after him too. The toys have been put up for the night, we'll try again tomorrow. Now they are both sad and sleeping on opposite sides of the room (which is also unheard of) - so much for buying them something fun!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

what do they do with the outer layer of the toy after it is destuffed? Would it be possible to make your own toys by just sewing two pieces of fleece or denim together? I don't know what the "crinkle" material is that you see used in some of the martha stewart stuffing free toys?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

CrazyCash said:


> Well, the face is gone on the lizard and there's no stuffing left in the head. I've put the toys up for the night - we were having some sharing issues. Cash did not want to share with Penny which is crazy because he lets her get away with pretty much everything! Then when I corrected Cash, Penny thought that meant that she could go after him too. The toys have been put up for the night, we'll try again tomorrow. Now they are both sad and sleeping on opposite sides of the room (which is also unheard of) - so much for buying them something fun!


Penny sounds like my June.
She will try and play the momma said No card.
I think its the dogs that have a jealous personality that try to step in when your correcting another dog.
June would love to be my strong arm dog, but I think the power would go to her head.
I normally put her on down before I correct Cash, it keeps her from jumping in. 

I don't make the dogs share a toy they have in their mouth, and don't worry if one gives a warning growl.
It just lets the other dog know its mine right now. I only step in, if one tries to guard a toy they weren't even playing with.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dex got his first Tuffy toy a couple weeks ago when our pup came home since she's allowed a couple stuffed toys and I know he'd destroy them in seconds. We got the donut type thing, it's a 9/10 on the tough scale. I thought for sure it'd be gone in an hour, tops. It's actually still in one very intact piece! So I'm a big fan and he's very happy so far! Do make sure you get the right name brand ones though, he got a knock off from a family member once that he destroyed in minutes.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny does sound a lot like June. . I always joke that she doesn't need to have my back - I can handle it all by myself! Cash was uncharacteristically selfish last night - there are two new toys and he wanted them both. He would be chewing on one and the other one would be about two feet away but if Penny walked near it he would growl and jump on the toy near Penny and abandon the one he had been chewing on. At one point Cash was under the coffee table chewing on one toy and the other toy was in the middle of the room, when Penny walked up to it Cash came flying out from under the coffee table, grabbed it and took it back under he coffee table so he could have both of them. On a day to day basis Cash will let Penny do anything - she regularly sits on top of him, she can eat out of his food bowl (even while he's eating out of it) - most people would assume that Penny is top dog, but on the rare occasion that Cash decides he wants things his way, all it takes is a little growl and Penny backs off every time. Last night at first I was letting them work it out, but then it got to the point that Penny couldn't walk through the room without getting some kind of growl from Cash because he thought she was too close to a toy. That's when I stepped in and took one of the toys away from Cash (letting him keep the other), but as soon as I put the toy anywhere near Penny, Cash would start up again - he got a correction and that's when Penny thought she could tell him off too. They both started growling, lips rolled back and that was it, correction for both and toys put away. They did end up sleeping together all night, so all was forgiven this morning - the toys are back out, but now neither one is playing with them. We'll see how the rest of the day goes. .


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Dextersmom - it's good to hear that the 9/10 level lasts longer. I've always been too cheap to buy those because I wasn't confident they would last. These new ones I got are level 7, so I knew they would get chewed up, but what is left after the stuffing is all pulled out will still get played with until they destroy that too


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

@CrazyCash - The donut one was only like $10-$12, so I figured I'd give it a try! I think he'd like the animal shaped ones more, but those were more pricey and had a few parts I'm sure he'd try to nibble off! The bad part about the donut shaped one is that he grabs the bottom of it with his jaw and sticks his nose through the middle - which means the top part of it is flipped over his eyes! I have to watch him with it or he ends up running blindly through the house


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Next time you go soft and want to buy them a new toy... try a Hoof (real steer hove's). It is nearly all edible, and what remains at the end, are just 3 small bones and the two hoofs, which can be chewed, and played with for days, weeks, months. When the two hoofs start to get to small they can be thrown away ( and they do have an odor). My Dogs absolutely love this special treat!!
The other thing they love and can enjoy for a very long time are stuffed shin bones, which come with all flavors of stuffing. Once the original stuffing is gone, I smear peanut butter inside for a treat.
I had to find alternatives to soft toys when the dog trainer said "no more toys" Broke my heart to put up all the favorite play things.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> ... try a Hoof (real steer hove's). ...


Where do you get yours?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Rather than focusing on the tough scale for the toy I focus on the shape. I bought a bowmerang tough level 7 and it is still going. The bunny tough level 9 lost its ears and face in the first 30 mins of play. I sewed it back together the best I could so it is still going. I have learned which parts my guy will focus on and destroy and try to avoid those shapes of toys


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

This was Lua's best friend. Then one day, his number came up. RIP Buddy.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

emilycn said:


> This was Lua's best friend. Then one day, his number came up. RIP Buddy.


You really should give more of a warning for those grisly crime scene photos. 

Scout is usually content to carry her toys around and still has quite a few from her puppy days, so I was quite surprised to look up from my computer the other day and see the entire down stairs covered in white fluff. I suppose she'd been reading the forum again and got ideas. Now she carries it's carcass around in some kind of animalistic ritual. Poor armadillo.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma got a ginormous Tough Toy Triceratops for her 1st birthday. It is almost as big as she is. She found a weak spot in the horn on its head and pulled some stuffing out. I fixed it...... she did it again. I fixed it again. Surprisingly enough that particular toy has been alive since the end of May but she is in an on again off again relationship with this particular toy.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Where do you get yours? 
[/quote]

They have them at most pet stores like Pet Co, Pet Smart, our feed store carries them, I found them on amazon "Merricks"... but they were way more expensive (Prime) then from a pet store. They cost between $6-$8... The whole hoof, not just the toes... they look like someone chopped the steers foot right off its leg. I see that "Red Barn" sells stuffed hoofs...never have tried those.


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

einspänner said:


> Now she carries it's carcass around in some kind of animalistic ritual. Poor armadillo.


Zeke promptly removes the stuffing from any soft toys. We even tried once getting him a stuffing-free toy, but he still had to rip open the seams & decapitate the poor critter. He just LOVES the carcasses. ;D We call all his soft toys his "gooses". Two of his favorite gooses are actually the carcasses of former beds that he eventually destroyed. 

He gets all excited when either of us comes home & just HAS to have something in his mouth. Here he's holding the remains of a goose, a loon, a pheasant & a rope toy.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

All's right in the world again - the dogs are sharing the toys and doing their best to rip the stuffing out. The lovers spat is officially over! The lizard is almost gutted and Cash is just getting started on the bird. Like many others, they prefer the carcass - it's their favorite part. . 



















I spoke too soon, the bird is about to be a carcass...


----------

